# my GPU temperature is 74 C. is that normal?



## bashar (May 5, 2007)

Hi. I have an nVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT silent-pipe II. It runs at about 65c without load, but can go up to 74 C if there's an intense game going on.

:wave:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF.

With passive cooling (No fan) you must have excellent air flow in your case to maintain good temps. Your idle temp is a little high but the load temp is about right (atleast according to one review) for that card with passive cooling. 

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTM3OSw5LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

What's your case airflow like? List the number of case fans, thier size, location, and if they are intake or exhaust. 

For optimal air flow you need 1-2 exhaust fans at the top rear of the case and 1-2 intake fans in the bottom front. If you have a side cover fan that should also be intake. (This one is highly debated. Some say it should be exhaust)


----------



## bashar (May 5, 2007)

thank you


----------

